

High-res Nexus 5 official Press shot - abdophoto
http://thetechblock.com/full-size-nexus-5-press-shot/

======
whalesalad
It was in the Play store earlier today, $349 for the 16GB. The second it's
released I'm all over it!

[http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/10/17/breaking-
nexus-5-par...](http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/10/17/breaking-
nexus-5-partially-visible-in-the-play-store-ahead-of-release/)

~~~
abdophoto
I have an iPhone 5, but I totally am going to buy this and see what it feels
like to have Android as a primary device.

------
purephase
Probably going to move off iOS to this but it depends on the size. If it is
just as big as it's predecessor, maybe not.

~~~
sb23
[http://www.phonearena.com/news/Nexus-5-round-up-5-awesome-
ne...](http://www.phonearena.com/news/Nexus-5-round-up-5-awesome-new-features-
release-date-price-specs-and-all-we-know-so-far_id47236)

5 inch screen, by the looks.

~~~
psbp
Yep, 4.97 in a slightly smaller body than the Nexus 4.

~~~
fsckin
Engadget [0] which is the source for this psudo-blogspam says:

Nexus 5 listed for $349, [...] 1080p 4.95-inch display, 2.3GHz Snapdragon 800
CPU, LTE and storage capacity that tops out at 32GB

[0] [http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/17/nexus-5-16gb-349-play-
sto...](http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/17/nexus-5-16gb-349-play-store/)

------
yefim
Looks like they unified Hangouts and SMS. Maybe it'll be more useful now.

------
StudyAnimal
I have a Galaxy Nexus, skipped the Nexus 4, so am treating this as a signal to
upgrade. Although I leading towards the Note 3 at the moment... Will
definitely consider the Nexus 5 once it is out though.

Although I only got around to putting Cyanogenmod on my GN a month or 2 ago so
it kind of feels like I did just get a new phone...

~~~
presty
I wish Samsung built a Note without any of the phone features. Like a smaller
tablet.

------
tuananh
No SMS icon but only Hangout. Looks like they merge those two. Good choice.

------
hadem
I wish Verizon and Google could get along...

~~~
Fire30
Yeah me too. I really think I am going to switch to T-Mobile so I can have
this phone. Fortunately, I live near D.C. and don't travel much so I coverage
shouldn't be an issue. It's just annoying how Verizon won't let a phone that
gets updates straight from Google on its network.

~~~
jfoutz
Isn't verizon all CMDA? I thought the deal was all the Google phones were GSM.
Haven't looked to closely at that recently though, they might all be
universal.

~~~
elq
LTE is based on GSM.

The specs found in FCC docs for what is believed to be this phone suggests
that the phone contains radios that support the Sprint network which is CDMA,
but does not support the Verizon LTE band.

Perhaps in the not so distant future VoLTE will be common and phones will be,
conceptually at least, portal across any network.

------
turing
Also of note is the price: it was briefly listed on the Play Store with the
16GB model going for $349.

~~~
psbp
It's a steal.

